# Turkish Swirl Art



## Sunyata (Feb 3, 2013)

Found this crazy Turkish art called Ebru. It's basically the same process as swirling a guitar but on paper/canvas. Looks amazing. Turn down the volume though...the music is somewhat aggravating...


----------



## Sunyata (Feb 3, 2013)

I am a tard who doesn't use search...

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/art-media-photography/199829-ebru-turkish-art-swirling.html

Regardless, it's still cool to watch.


----------

